# MOTO G - Can't Transfer Files or Install Software



## Unlucky_Pete (Aug 31, 2008)

I recently purchased a *Motorola Moto G* and have been trying for the past few days to transfer some pictures from my phone to my home computer (*Windows XP SP3*). The problem seems to be that my computer can't install the necessary software to do this.

I plugged my phone into my computer's USB port and a pop-up appears in my Task Tray titled "Found New Hardware" and reads "*XT1032*." Shortly afterwards the "Found New Hardware Wizard" appears on screen asking if I will allow it to connect to Windows Update to search for Software. I clicked "Next" to begin searching for software and automatically install it.

After searching for software for *XT1032* for awhile, the Wizard pops up saying "Cannot Install this Hardware." The message reads, "The hardware was not installed because the wizard cannot find the necessary software." Once I close this window, the Task Tray icon has a small pop-up saying, "A problem occurred during hardware installation. Your new hardware might not work properly."

I went to Motorola's website and downloaded the *Motorola Device Manager* (*MDM*), since I assumed it was an issue with my computer not having the right USB Driver. After installing the *MDM* a window appears telling me that the next time I connect my phone to the computer with the USB port, I will be able to drag files from my phone to my computer.

Unfortunately, this didn't work. I then went to the Microsoft website and downloaded the *Media Transfer Porting Kit* (*mtppk12.exe*), and that didn't help either. Every single time I plug in my phone I keep getting the "Found New Hardware Wizard." If I open *MDM* with the Start menu, it searches for Device Software Updates for a couple of minutes before saying "There are no updates for your device at this time. *Current Version: N/A*."

I'm at my wits end! If anyone knows how to solve this problem, please help!

Thank you,

Unlucky_Pete


----------



## brianljnr (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi, 
I have a MOTO G but I have also have a Windows 7 pc which I connect my phone to. I was thinking that maybe it was something to do with Windows XP why you can't transfer photos to your PC. 


Have you tried to send/receive photos etc through Bluetooth as I have done that before with another phone that I have, if your PC hasn't got Bluetooth built in you can get a cheap dongle in the likes of Poundland.


Hope you get it sorted
Brianljnr


----------



## trogdo (Feb 9, 2015)

Moto G owner here. It simply doesn't work as a storage device in Windows, it was designed like that. The easiest way to move files between it and other devices is through a USB flash drive connected to the phone's USB port. An adapter or a flash drive with a micro USB connector are both easily found and reasonably priced.


----------



## vembutech (Feb 9, 2015)

Can try with different cable check whether it helps you to access the data.


----------



## trogdo (Feb 9, 2015)

Different cable won't work, but a regular USB memory stick will. I use an adapter I picked up for £1 on eBay, see attached pic.


----------

